# الخط الساخن  Hot line



## ميرنا (7 ديسمبر 2005)

"]كل ما سبق فكتب كتب لأجل تعليمنا ، حتى بالصبر والتعزية بما في الكتب يكون لنا رجاء ( رومية 15: 4)

اتصل بــ يوحنا 14 عندما تكون في مشكلة وضيق
اتصل بــ مزمور 27 عندما يخذلك الناس
اتصل بــ يوحنا 15 إذا أردت أن تكون مثمراً
اتصل بــ مزمور 51 عندما تخطئ
اتصل بــ متى  6 : 19- 34 عندما تكون قلقا
اتصل بــ مزمور 91 عندما تكون في خطر
اتصل بــ مزمور 139 عندما يبدو الله بعيداً عنك
اتصل بــ عبرانيين 11 عندما يحتاج إيمانك للغربلة
اتصل بــ مزمور 23 إذا شعرت بأنك وحيد خائف
اتصل بــ 1 كورنثوس 13 عندما تتسرب إليك المرارة وتصبح ناقدا للغير
اتصل بــ 2 كورنثوس5: 15-19 إذا أردت آن تفهم المسيحية
اتصل بــ رومية 31:8 عندما تشعر بالفشل وعدم قبول الآخرين لك
اتصل بــ مزمور 90 إذا كان العالم يبدو لك اكبر من الله
اتصل بــ مزمور121 إذا تركت موطنك من اجل العمل أو الترحال
اتصل بــ مزمور67 عندما تصبح صلاتك أنانية ومحدودة
اتصل بــ أشعياء 55 إذا أردت اختراع فرصة جديدة
اتصل بــ يشوع 1 لو أردت شجاعة لمواجهة مهمة ما
اتصل بــ رومية 12 لكي تتعلم كيف تتعامل/ تتعايش مع الآخرين
اتصل بــ مرقص 10 عندما تفكر في الاستثمارات والفوائد/ والأرباح
اتصل بــ مزمور 37 عندما تفقد كل أموالك
اتصل بــ 1 كورنثوس 13 عندما تفقد الثقة في من حولك
اتصل بــ مزمور 126 إذا كنت محبطا بسبب عملك
اتصل بــ مزمور 19 إذا بدا لك العالم صغير وانك كبير
اتصل بــ مزمور 3:121 للأمان

عند شعورك بالاحتياج اتصل فورا بالأرقام السابقة مباشرة ...فأنت لا تحتاج إلى عامل تليفون و لا عدة تليفون ...
جميع خطوط السماء مفتوحة لك طوال اليوم و طوال الأسبوع
تذكر ان كان لك الإيمان الحقيقي ، كل ثقل  تعبك و قلقك إلى الزوال
وربنا نفسه يسوع المسيح ، والله أبونا الذي أحبنا وأعطانا عزاء أبديا ورجاء صالحا بالنعمة يعزي قلوبكم ويثبتكم في كل كلام وعمل صالح
( 2 تسالونيكى 2 : 16 –17)


----------



## Michael (7 ديسمبر 2005)

حلوة قوى

بس انا كدة ناوى اعمل اكثر من مكالمة

شكرا لكى

الرب معك


----------



## ميرنا (7 ديسمبر 2005)

معلش بقا مخلف يا مايكل


----------



## Coptic Man (7 ديسمبر 2005)

*موضوع جميل اوي اوي يا ميرنا 

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## My Rock (7 ديسمبر 2005)

واو فعلا فكرة حلوة جدا و مباركة


----------



## ezzzak (7 ديسمبر 2005)

حلو قوي الموضوع ده يا ميرنا ربنا يباركك


----------



## استفانوس (7 ديسمبر 2005)

*جميل جدا 
ونريد المزيد*


----------

